# Snow in the desert



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Last night we had our first snow of 2014. There is a little over 8 feet (in 1/20 scale!) of the white stuff. This may not seem like a big deal for some of you but we are really happy to see it. Here are some photos.








Alvarado Hotel










Dolores station and Taos church










Taos Pueblo

Now it is time to go skiing!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are some great looking buildings you have there. Do you typically leave them outside year round? What are they made of?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

We'd be happy get some rain, or better some snow in the sierras, we're dry as a bone and its really not looking good for next summer, the only rain we got so far has been drizzle. Glad I tore out the lawn, it'd be a big brown patch of dead by now.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, Yes my buildings stay out year around. They are all built from 1/2 inch extruded foam insulation board not bead board. The station is covered with cedar and the others are stuccoed. Check this forum for building details on each of these. My most recent building is the Embudo station which is still showing up below. 
Vsmith, Yes water is getting to be a major problem, lots of fire danger and wells going dry.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like winter found the desert.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful! Great buildings too, especially that big mission-style depot. (You know there's a window missing?)


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Winn, looks great. I love snow on the RR even if the scale isn't quite right. It must have come in quickly. Sunday we were driving from Santa Rosa to Winslow. It was sunny and clear when we went through Albuquerque. Chuck


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Winn 

Layout buildings look beautiful in the snow. Don't tell me the MOW crew does not have a plow?? Be glad to loan you mine and also you are welcome to some extra snow which we seem to be getting a dose of weekly 

Regards 

Jerry


----------

